

BT dismisses backdoor claims as "conspiracy theory" - mlandauer
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/security/386071/bt-dismisses-backdoor-claims-as-conspiracy-theory

======
a3n
> But BT and a number of independent researchers have dismissed the claims as
> nothing more than a "conspiracy theory".

But there's the problem. We just can't trust anything said anymore, given the
voluntary and coerced lies of omission and commission from that community.

The whole thing used to be thought of like "yeah, there's some shadyness going
on, but only nutjobs believe in the massive and pervasive stuff." Now we know
it's massive and pervasive, and anything within physical and economic
possiblity could be happening. Any detail could be true or not, and no denial
has any credibility.

You reap what you sow.

